# testwerke's cancelled rehab



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

A


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Welcome to TLF!
I can't tell for sure, but that looks like a decent amount of bermuda weed (not sure if I have enough street cred to kid with @Ware but haven't seen anyone mess with him for awhile).

Seriously, Bermuda is hard to eliminate, and I don't have any experience with trying to do so. Hopefully, someone will chime in with experience, when it comes to killing everything off for your renovation.

As far as irrigation for a reno with the house bib situation, I put together a "poor man's irrigation system" about 15 years ago, which used garden hoses, sprinkler spike bases, Y valves, and various pop up and gear drive sprinkler heads. At the time, I found a battery powered hose end timer system with 4 zone valves. I believe there's some DIY info on TLF and YouTube, to guide you. I laid the system out placing the hoses along the perimeter of the house, beds, and property line. When setting up the system, try to achieve head to head coverage, so each area has at least two sprinklers hitting it. Costco has good deals on garden hose now, and I'm sure others do too. Most hose diameter is 5/8". If you can get 3/4" (usually contractor grade), even better, as it will support better water pressure with more flow.

Good luck and help us posted!


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

A


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

testwerke said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, Bermuda is hard to eliminate, and I don't have any experience with trying to do so. Hopefully, someone will chime in with experience, when it comes to killing everything off for your renovation.
> ...


Sorry, but I don't have any experience with Bermuda. Those warm season grasses are a different kind of animal from the cool season grasses that I'm used to working with. There is at least one other thread on TLF, in which the member was recently in a similar situation. I don't remember the thread subject or member's name, but you might be able to find something the search function. Also, check the Warm Season forum for info. With searching around, you might find members in a similar geographic area dealing with the transition zone grasses.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Testwerk, I think a TTTF lawn in your location is possible, but really hard. I would do Bermuda in your location. Ware lives a few miles south from you in Alma, AR and he has Bermuda. Ask in the warm season how to start Bermuda (sprigs? Sod? or seed?).


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

A


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@testwerke I found a lot of TTTF lawns last week driving out to other neighborhoods in our area, and I also found quite a few in Bentonville a month ago...now what we will all look like come July....haha.

I'm jealous of all that sunshine your property gets...that has both advantages and disadvantages.

Chris has some good advice on budget irrigation setups. I did the same and still plan on dragging the hoses out for the season here in a few days. It gets the job done. Your lot can support an irrigation install so give that some consideration before you commit to the renovation.

I will definitely keep you updated on any difficulties that I have here in the next few months with growing TTTF and KBG so you can make a better decision if need be.

In the least, if you're up to it early I would start making plans to kill Bermuda. Search "Soul Stealer" here for a nice mix at putting some serious damage to the devil.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

A


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

Not that I want to do a renovation every single year, but so far the lawn is at nearly 8 months and has been a lush green since day 1 of germination last fall. In the area the Zoysia and Bermuda stay green for 5-6 months out of the year. So...even if I had die back from summer stress, or disease (got a plan in place for fungicides), Is be ok with some fall time repair to the lawn if it takes a hit sometime during June-August. That's maybe three months out of the year not looking good vs 5-6.

I'm sure Fayetteville will be similar in that even during the worst of Winter the lawn will be nice and green while everything else is brown. That is, if properly cared for during the Fall.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

A


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@testwerke Hah! Yeah, I wish. Hey that's a good looking seed mix. If I remember correctly, Rowdy has really good shade performance. Just stash it and stay patient.

I started my renovation at the end of August last year, still kind of hot out but germination was great. Now is a good time to start getting supplies ready and keep on the weed warpath!


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

A


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

A


----------



## Wyatt_Earp (Apr 6, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing the progression with that seed as well as your irrigation plans as I'll likely be heading down the same path with my yard. Keep it up!


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

A


----------



## ChicagoLawn (Apr 7, 2019)

The grass really looks dark already


----------



## mak474 (Mar 15, 2019)

testwerke said:


> Next up is determining what I need to do for irrigation. 95psi and 6.8GPM from the backyard hose bib (Woodford Model 17). Underground really isn't in the budget with a kitchen remodel about to be underway so I'm currently looking in to above ground.


I need to order a pressure gauge to test my system. I suspect I have a bad regulator under the house somewhere in the crawl space. If someone so much as turns on a sink in my house the sprinkler will go from shooting 12' in the air to maybe 8'. It really sucks come summer time when I have to water, it takes forever to water my yard!


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

A


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

A


----------

